# J.J. Redick



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

I go on to nbadraft.net and expect to see J.J. Redick as one of the top players about to be drafted. But he's not even expected to be drafted in the first or second round. This kid is an amazing shooter and I don't know how anyone would not like him. Can someone please tell me why?


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

I think the main reason is that he cant create a lick and his defence is average at best. 
His stroke is really nice though and as a roleplayer of the bench i think he could find a team in a year or two.

Btw, whats his real height? I have seen him listed as everything from 6'2 to 6'5!?! and he looked a lot smaller than Strawberry who is listed at 6'5.


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

His game doesnt translate at all to the pro game. Sure, he is a terrific shooter, but he cant do much else. Hes not really that athletic. Hes undersized for the 2 spot and he doesnt ever play the point...also he is probably one of those guys who goes through all 4 years, so youll see him in a mock draft in about a year...but what do I know, Jason Kapono is/was? in the league.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

JJ Reddick is a shooter, and nothing else...a good college player, but i dont see him getting the same sucess in the nba


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *chicubs*!
> His game doesnt translate at all to the pro game. Sure, he is a terrific shooter, but he cant do much else. Hes not really that athletic. Hes undersized for the 2 spot and he doesnt ever play the point...also he is probably one of those guys who goes through all 4 years, so youll see him in a mock draft in about a year...but what do I know, Jason Kapono is/was? in the league.


I think you are exactly right on this topic. Reddicks game, as of now, is probably best to be compared to Jason Kapono. He doesn't create for himself on that Duke squad that much. He has Duhon, Ewing, and Dockery creating shots for him. He has a ubelievable stroke, but that doesn't mean he is going to get to the NBA just because of it. I'm also betting that he spends 4 years in Duke getting his degree first hand, and then maybe trying his odds at the League.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

On his ESPN page, they compare him to Casey Jacobsen w/ better athleticism. However Casey has very good size for a SG (6'6, 210) while Reddick is around 6'4 195. He is a great shooter, but is not a good slasher. I watched him vs. GTown and saw him drive to the lane, and maybe 5 feet from the hoop he tried a touch floater, but he did it w/ two hands - it didn't look natural at all. He looks like Trajan Langdon and seems destined for Europe. He may see the NBA early on, but you gotta question the length of his stay.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Coach Redick is probably the best future for him. He'll follow Dawkins, Wojo and Collins to the bench and recruiting trail. 

But don't forget he is just a sophomore. There are still two more years ahead of him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No NBA future at all. All you have to do is watch him to realize that he is closer to 6'3 than 6'5 and though his jumper is great, he can't play a lick of D or even handle the ball for more than two dribbles. He can't take anyone off the dribble and you can't succeed in the NBA as an undersized SG w/o handles. 

The Casey Jacobsen comparison is a little off because Casey is also a slasher (well he was in college at Stanford anyway).


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

He will be in the NBA only for his shooting touch. He can defend and he cant create his own shot. If you expose him on defense (have him chase through screens) he seems less effective on the offensive side.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> JJ Reddick is a shooter, and nothing else...a good college player, but i dont see him getting the same sucess in the nba


Two words:
Reggie Miller


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> JJ Reddick is a shooter, and nothing else...a good college player, but i dont see him getting the same sucess in the nba


Yep. JJ will probably make himself a nice little niche with his shooting ability, but he'll never see more than 15-20 minutes of a floor time on any given night. Shoot the ball he can, but his abilities start and end there.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> Two words:
> Reggie Miller


Reggie is taller than JJ and is quite a bit more athletic. JJ, athletically, can't do the things Reggie Miller can do.


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

he could turn out really useful in the NBA like Steve Kerr did; u never know...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Reggie is taller than JJ and is quite a bit more athletic. JJ, athletically, can't do the things Reggie Miller can do.


I can't really say Ive seen Reggie do anything "athletic"


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

I feel like a lot of people are underrating Redick. He's certainly not a lotto pick by any standards, but his defense isn't that bad and with a little work, he could improve his ball-handling enough to bring it up the court now and then.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

JJ Redick is a very good shooter. But, I don't think he's able to do much in the pro. 

Gerry McNamara is a better prospect. McNamarra shoots as well as Redick if not better and McNamarra is also a decent College PG.


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

How many games are lost because of missed free throws at the end of a game? Give the ball to Reddick, he shoots like 99%. He also has a picture perfect stroke and NBA 3 point range.

He still has 2 years to go as well. He'll definitely get drafted, and have at least a little success.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't really say Ive seen Reggie do anything "athletic"


I'm talking about Reggie Miller. Maybe you thought I was talking about Reggie Evans?

Yeah, I know Reggie isn't a freak, but he is athletic. Besides, the point is that he can get his own shot and Reddick really can't.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't really say Ive seen Reggie do anything "athletic"


How about exploding past a few defenders into the lane for a dunk with seconds left in the deciding game of a series against the Nets, to send the game to 2OT? That was two years ago.

I don't deny that Reggie is in the NBA mainly because of his jumper, but he is more athletic in his late thirties than Redick is at 20.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> How about exploding past a few defenders into the lane for a dunk with seconds left in the deciding game of a series against the Nets, to send the game to 2OT? That was two years ago.


I was going to say the same thing, but couldn't remember which game. Reggie is a spry little *******.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>drewson</b>!
> How many games are lost because of missed free throws at the end of a game? Give the ball to Reddick, he shoots like 99%. He also has a picture perfect stroke and NBA 3 point range.


I don't think I've ever heard of a "Free Throw Specialist", especially from someone who can't drive.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> I don't think I've ever heard of a "Free Throw Specialist", especially from someone who can't drive.


Unlike baseball where they have pinch-running and pinch-hitting specialists, I don't think an NBA team would give a roster spot just for FT shooting.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

The reason Redick will find a spot on some team's bench is that not only is he as pure a shooter as you'll see, he knows how to SEEK out his own shot. He may not be able to create off the dribble very well, but he runs off screens as well as anyone I've ever seen.

He knows that, first and foremost, he's a shooter and he got it down to a science. He's as well honed in his craft as one can possibly be.

Think Steve Kerr. Kerr was limited in many aspects of the game, but he worked hard to become "sufficient" in ballhandling and defense, and his shooting was just so far superior to the rest of the league that he forced his way onto the floor.

Redick can carve out that same niche. And don't forget that he still has time to improve other aspects of his game. Hopefully he won't stay the exact same player for four years like Jason Kapono.


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard of a "Free Throw Specialist", especially from someone who can't drive.


I meant at the end of a game when the other team is trying to foul to get back into the game. Just give the ball to Reddick and have him dribble around 'till they foul him.

Its not like he is worthless besides that, he's still a pure shooter as well.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

some people say he is the best shooter ever though. Isnt he shooter like 98% FTs? Im sure he can find a spot if many people think he is an all time great shooter.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I think he'll find a spot, as ChiBullsFan mentioned, he 's incredible coming of screens, and has a quick release. Your telling me teams wouldn't want him as at least a back up 2 to pay 15 minutes and get you a couple three's, and if he's hot play him a little longer.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Redick could be drafted in the 2nd maybe but dont' compare him to Reggie Miller. Miller is much taller, longer and more athletic. He also is capable on D.

Redick could maybe be a shooter off the bench in the NBA but not somone that a team will use a 1st round pick on. Jacobsen was bigger and more athletic (by a little)

As already stated, he still has two more years so things could change a little.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I haven't seen much of him, but comparing to Reggie Miller seems like much. If you compare him to Reggie Miller you are talking lottery pick.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

He may not be a big star or drafted high...but he will be in the NBA...Somebody that can shoot that good deserves to be drafted...Steve Kerr was in the NBA for ten plus years...


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> McNamarra shoots as well as Redick if not better


:uhoh:


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

Im not sure if he has the ability to shoot with a 6 foot 6 nba guard has a hand in his face...


----------



## Raps in 03-04 (Jun 1, 2003)

IMO, I think he would be a great shooting coach for a good college or maybe NBA team, but nothing more.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

JJ Reddick = Jon Barry.

Both are excellent shooters. Same position, relatively same height, and both are huge sparks. I can see JJ as an excellent 6th man.


----------



## BennyG (Feb 1, 2004)

redick sux... he can only shoot when hes wide open, and he cant create his own shot


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Yesterday*

Yes, he is a greater shooter. He'll probably be a decent roleplayer in the NBA...but yesterday's game showed exactly why he will struggle to be a 1st round draft pick. 

Example: He had one of the Wake Forest Big Men on him on a switch with the ball in his hands. It was cleared out for him to do what he wanted. He put the ball on the floor...2 dribbles to his left, barely created any space, pulled up....air ball. His shot was about 1 foot short.

He seems like a good kid and you can tell he's put the time in at the gym shooting the ball. I wish him luck but he doesn't have the first step to be a 1st round pick.


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> JJ Reddick = Jon Barry.
> 
> Both are excellent shooters. Same position, relatively same height, and both are huge sparks. I can see JJ as an excellent 6th man.


He cannot be Jon Barry because Barry is a good size for his position, unlike Reddick. Also, Barry is a defensive stopper, while Reddick isnt even though his defense isnt that bad.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BennyG</b>!
> redick sux... he can only shoot when hes wide open, and he cant create his own shot


but yet he is averaging 19 points.....


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

He is averaging 16.3ppg and is only shooting 44.6%...


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

wasnt he averaging 20 b4 the last game i could swore i saw that on TV


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*...*

no


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*2nd rounder*

he will be an early-mid 2nd round pick.

And a good one at that, he has shooting ability, and I think a team such as San Antonio, L.A. or Phoenix, who have dominant inside games, could use a shotter to stand opn the perimeter and knowck down shots when double teamed!!!


----------



## a (Aug 25, 2002)

considering no one in the nba can shoot anymore i know j.j will get some burn in the league. shooting is a lost art these days.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

lets not forget he has two more years to get better and stronger. i agree with the second round. kind if a steve kerr type.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Shooting is a lost art. If Kyle Korver manages to get on the floor then you know shooting is dead.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Redick will probably get a shot in the league as a second rounder. Some team will spend a pick on a guy who can shoots as well as he can. He could be a great spark plug off the bench hitting 3's, like Steve Kerr did for the Spurs in the playoffs last year.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chicubs</b>!
> 
> 
> He cannot be Jon Barry because Barry is a good size for his position, unlike Reddick. Also, Barry is a defensive stopper, while Reddick isnt even though his defense isnt that bad.


barry is not a defensive stopper, he is a poor defensive player.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Redick has to be one of the best shooters I have ever seen. 

He regularly shoots from beyond the NBA arc, you know he has to be good for Coach K to allow something like that.

And he is redifining "automatic from the line" -- I heard some ridiculous stat from the NC-Duke game in which Redick is 119-123 on free throws this year, thats almost 97% from the line. He is on his way to breaking the NCAA record.

Not only that, JJ has fire and intensity. He has that want to be the best.

With that, if I were a GM, I would be quite hesitant on him within the first 15 picks, but I would believe anything after that, he would be well worth the chance.

If Steve Kerr and Kyle Korver can play in the NBA, we can certainly see Redick.

Stuart


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

No draft class these days can shut out a Korver or Redick. 16 PPG and good shooting are good. He's one of the best players in the ACC. If Korver can score beyond Creighton, I think Redick can survive the NBA's defenders after the ACC.

I think Rick Brunson and Eddie Gill have roster spots. But Carl English and Kirk Penney don't. Who knows.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

as much as i hate duke i love to see pure shooters back in the game.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

It would be totally different if Redick was 6'6-6'9. If he was 6'9 he would most certainly be a first rounder! but he is only 6'4 at best and not a tremendous athlete.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I like Redick a lot, but he is very 1-dimensional.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

JJ reminds me a lot of Dell Curry.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

At worst: Trajan Langdon
At best: Drazen Petrovic

Eh? Okay, a poor-man's Petro.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Redick isn't even the best shooter on his team. As a Carolina fan, I am much more nervous when Daniel Ewing takes a shot from behind the arc. Redick great white hype media darling, stealing the spotlight from Ewing and Shelden Williams, who are both clearly better players than he is.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Redick isn't even the best shooter on his team. As a Carolina fan, I am much more nervous when Daniel Ewing takes a shot from behind the arc. Redick great white hype media darling, stealing the spotlight from Ewing and Shelden Williams, who are both clearly better players than he is.


Reddick isnt the best player on his team but he defenitly is the best shooter...

I think Reddick can find a place in the league, I think shooters can get a roster spot usually. What happened to Trajan Langdon is a shame because that kid could shoot and every team needs a kid off the bench that can drain threes.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

True, Ewing has been on fire. But even if Reddick's a darling then he gets attention on the court. Plus he hits almost every FT.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> I like Redick a lot, but he is very 1-dimensional.



So are most of the players in the NBA, half of them don't seem to understand the concept of defense and they are offensive forces only. Then there are the Bowens who are defensive players, who may be decent shooters, but they have no offensive game.

Even allstar Ben Wallace is one dimensional.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Reddick=tim legler...reddick will be in the league for his trey's just ask steve kerr and the spurs


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

First off, it's Re*d*ick... I'm sure someone's already said this, but there's no way im readin all four pages of this thread... If Casey Jacobsen and (like has alrady been mention) Steve Kerr can make it the league, so can Redick. You can't use the one-dimension thing anymore. Don't get me wrong, he's no slasher or anything, but he can create his own shot as well as Kerr was able to and whole lot better than Langdon/Jacobsen. I'm not saying he'll declare this year, but if he keeps averaging 20+, he may actually consider it. Hey, Jacobsen left early.

As for the location of Langdon - he was signed before the season by the Clippers but got dropped before the season actually started. He's back oversees playing, I believe, in Europe.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

I like Reddick a lot, but I don't think he'll make much of an impact on the league. He's a tweener. Too small to play shooting gaurd (probably around 6'2), and he will never be able to play any point gaurd. Some players are able to overcome lack of size, but they are almost always exceptional athletes, which Reddick obviously isn't. Also i think the fact that he's a streak shooter hurts him. He needs to play significant minutes to really get going. Who knows though, these things are hard to predict. I'm still trying to figure out what Kyle Korver is doing that Trajan Langdon can't do.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> I'm still trying to figure out what Kyle Korver is doing that Trajan Langdon can't do.


Korver's a legitimate 6'6" while Langdon was a 2-3 inches shorter and not a terrific athlete. If Redick can learn to play the point then he'll make it in the league. If he doesn't it will be difficult to make it as SG. For example, Kerr played mostly backup point on the Bulls and Spurs. Then again Hornacek had a good career and he wasn't tall or a great athlete


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> JJ Reddick is a shooter, and nothing else...a good college player, but i dont see him getting the same sucess in the nba



There's always the 3-point contests during All-Star Weekend


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Horrible player-- well maybe not HORRIBLE, but they will be able to stop his jumpers on the Pro levelk and sense he cant create for himself theres nothing left to him


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He will be in the leauge...probably on a really good team where his abilities can be used. The rich will get richer.


----------



## Giraldo (Sep 17, 2004)

I think that Redick will make it into the league as a backup. He'll have big games and terrible games, but I could see him lasting for a while. He'll just have to learn to tone his game down and take the open shots, rather than just jacking up 3s in people's faces. If he can't learn to control his shooting, I don't think that he will last long.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Jacobson could do alot more than Redick in college. He's also a good bit bigger.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Jacobson could do alot more than Redick in college.


Like....


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> 
> 
> Like....


grab an occasional rebound 

I guess saying he did "alot" more is an overstatement


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

a Poor mans DALE eLLIS. Very very poor. Im amazed how many times he gets to the line. God, the refs love Duke:whatever:


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> 
> 
> If Redick can learn to play the point then he'll make it in the league. If he doesn't it will be difficult to make it as SG.


Exactly. Like you mentioned, that is why Kerr was able to make it in the league. But it will never happen with Redick, because he is a poor ball-handler on the college level. In the pros, defenders would be able to take the ball away from him with ease.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hoopla</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Like you mentioned, that is why Kerr was able to make it in the league. But it will never happen with Redick, because he is a poor ball-handler on the college level. In the pros, defenders would be able to take the ball away from him with ease.


Personally, I don't even think he could put the ball at all. How can you be a guard in this league without taking a dribble. 

Also on Casey Jacobsen. Even though he was a great shooter in college, you have to remember he was a tremendous slasher (on the college level at least). He used to get in the line and hit mid-range shots or draw fouls. Remember he was a 6'6 SG on the college level, not a SF. This is a guy who had a 50 point game for Stanford for goodness sake.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> you have to remember he was a tremendous slasher (on the college level at least).


Watch a Duke game. It's something Redick's added. He's may not be as good as Jacobsen was and may never be, but give him some time. he still has a year and a half of college ball left.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, but he doesn't take the ball past guys. He just gets a rotating defender up in the air because they respect his shot, and then he easily goes around. He's not really a "slasher" at all, I don't think I've ever seen him take a man off the dribble.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> 
> 
> Watch a Duke game. It's (slashing) something Redick's added.


Redick is certainly slashing more this year (and last year as well) then he did his freshman year. But that doesn't mean he is doing it effectively.

Like Nimreitz said, it is usually just because he is coming off a pick with a defender respecting his shot. And as soon as he catches the ball and notices the defender just to his side, he just continues with his momentum and drives into the lane. And usually, the defender is able to catch up to him, which is not a very good sign.

And it is just painful watching him attempt to run/lead a fast break, and him not being able to catch a hard dribble off the floor.

I give him credit for recognizing his weakness and attempting to add to his game, but it just hasn't been successful.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Whoa whoa whoa... Slashing as in using his lightning quickness/speed  or slashing as in taking it to the basket. I totally agree, he doesn't blow by many (if any) of his defenders, but I've heard for the past year the bash on his inability to even put the ball on the floor - that's what I was referring to. As far as "only" getting his defenders off their feet - they aren't going to respect his shot at the next level? Garnted, I understand that those guys are much better players than a typical college defender, but after he knocks down two or three for 30 feet, you're telling me they won't respect his shot at all? I'm with you guys, he's still not the greatest of players, but like I said once, he still has over a year left. You don't think he's going to work on these things?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I watched part of the Duke-GT game and this what I saw of Redick.


The guy can't dribble penetrate to save his life. He got it stolen one time I saw and another time he looked lost.

His stroke is pure! He has some of the nicest looking FT shots I have seen. 

He looks kind of small for an NBA shooting guard, and that's what he would have to play. 

Besides that, I wasn't too impressed. Jacobsen has better slashing ability and more size. If Redick was 6'6 or even 6'5, he would be legit. At 6'3...who knows. If I was the Lakers GM, I would definitely give him a shot to say the least. We signed Mike Penberthy for pete's sake.


----------

